# 550XP 1st look!



## spike60 (Nov 10, 2011)

Kinda sorta.........

Noticed today that the IPL for the new 550XP is up on the retailer site. Not sure if it's on any of the other sites that you guys can access. 

Looks just like it's a little brother to the 562. Same type of muffler, cylinder, etc. The entire IPL looks similar to the 562 in layout and styling. 

And let me be the first to crack the obvious joke: Expected release date sometime this.........decade? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 10, 2011)

What size is this one Spike?


----------



## spike60 (Nov 10, 2011)

Just a shade over 50cc


----------



## ale (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks like it is on Husavarna's web site under ipl look up under customer support. Has the Walbro EX-2012F carb and there is a XPG version and the Trio-brake option also....Spike, have you sold any 346xp's with the trio-brake?


----------



## spike60 (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes, there is a G version. The IPL for the 545 is also up, and it shares the piston with the 550XP, meaning same displacement for both saws as in the 555/562 and 372/365 XT's.

Nothing there on the 543XP yet that I can find. 

I've sold a couple of the 346 Trio's. One guy was a 25 year climber who thought it was a great idea. The other one was sold to a guy who's wife insisted he get the safest saw in the store. And if you saw the guy, you'd agree with her!


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 10, 2011)

spike60 said:


> Kinda sorta.........
> 
> Noticed today that the IPL for the new 550XP is up on the retailer site. Not sure if it's on any of the other sites that you guys can access.
> 
> ...



No surprice, except that the IPL is already out - I think the official info was fall 2012?

Good news anyway - but I am content with having the 560xpg in the house, as of now! :big_smile:


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 10, 2011)

So are these the 353/346 XP replacements?


----------



## spike60 (Nov 10, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> No surprice, except that the IPL is already out - I think the official info was fall 2012?
> 
> Good news anyway - but I am content with having the 560xpg in the house, as of now! :big_smile:




Yeah, the IPL was posted Sept 28, so maybe it's already been talked about here? Was news to me though.


----------



## spike60 (Nov 10, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> So are these the 353/346 XP replacements?



Exactly.


----------



## nmurph (Nov 10, 2011)

Stuffers on the crank!


----------



## mikefunaro (Nov 10, 2011)

Those name badges don't lie!


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 10, 2011)

spike60 said:


> Yeah, the IPL was posted Sept 28, so maybe it's already been talked about here? Was news to me though.



I have not seen it, and I didn't expect it this soon? 
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Log Hogger (Nov 10, 2011)

Maybe we'll be able to buy one of these before the 562 XP! Heh.


----------



## J.Walker (Nov 10, 2011)

spike60 said:


> Yes, there is a G version. The IPL for the 545 is also up, and it shares the piston with the 550XP, meaning same displacement for both saws as in the 555/562 and 372/365 XT's.
> 
> Nothing there on the 543XP yet that I can find.
> 
> I've sold a couple of the 346 Trio's. One guy was a 25 year climber who thought it was a great idea. The other one was sold to a guy who's wife insisted he get the safest saw in the store. And if you saw the guy, you'd agree with her!





Any sign of the 540 climbing saw yet?


----------



## sgrizz (Nov 10, 2011)

Spike the 550xp is the auto tune version correct? Do you know how much it weighs? I am wanting a 50cc limbing saw with a better air filter than the ms260 has. plus a smoother running saw with better spring handle set up. thanks


----------



## mikefunaro (Nov 10, 2011)

sgrizz said:


> Spike the 550xp is the auto tune version correct? Do you know how much it weighs? I am wanting a 50cc limbing saw with a better air filter than the ms260 has. plus a smoother running saw with better spring handle set up. thanks



If what's going on with the 562 is any sort of indicator, I wouldn't hold your breath! (or your wallet for that matter)


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 10, 2011)

sgrizz said:


> Spike the 550xp is the auto tune version correct? Do you know how much it weighs? I am wanting a 50cc limbing saw with a better air filter than the ms260 has. plus a smoother running saw with better spring handle set up. thanks



It is, and he does, but he deserve to post it himself. 

The 260 is pretty useless as a limber btw, because of the slow trigger responce!


----------



## sgrizz (Nov 10, 2011)

mikefunaro said:


> If what's going on with the 562 is any sort of indicator, I wouldn't hold your breath! (or your wallet for that matter)



I did hear about the 562 recall and hpoe the next new model saws will have been checked alot better then the 562. I am always cautious on purchasing any thing new without waiting for awhile to see if it has any bugs that need to be worked out first.


----------



## sgrizz (Nov 10, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> It is, and he does, but he deserve to post it himself.
> 
> The 260 is pretty useless as a limber btw, because of the slow trigger responce!



I have to say you are 100% correct sawtroll on having a slow trigger response . 
I have tried to tune the low speed for better throttle response but no such luck . Could be me that needs more practice on tuneing .


----------



## TK (Nov 10, 2011)

I didn't notice it up there earlier today. It definitely looks the same as the 555/562, can't wait! Well, I can, I have to :msp_smile:


----------



## spike60 (Nov 11, 2011)

sgrizz said:


> Spike the 550xp is the auto tune version correct? Do you know how much it weighs? I am wanting a 50cc limbing saw with a better air filter than the ms260 has. plus a smoother running saw with better spring handle set up. thanks



Both the 550 and 545 will be auto-tune, along with the smaller 543XP. By this time next year even the 455/460 Ranchers will be auto-tune, so that's the way of the future. 

BTW, they have different coils listed for the 545 and 550, so it's possible that the 550 will have rev-boost. :biggrin:


----------



## Troy G (Nov 11, 2011)

Can't wait for the release, the official release, the recall, the re-release . . .


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Nov 11, 2011)

spike60 said:


> BTW, they have different coils listed for the 545 and 550, so it's possible that the 550 will have rev-boost. :biggrin:



Maybe fodder for another thread

spike60, 

Can you explain exactly what rev-boost is and it's intended purpose? I've done a couple searches and asked 2 dealers, other than bring the greatest thing since sliced bread, I really don't understand it.

Never claimed I was overly bright.

Take Care


----------



## sunfish (Nov 11, 2011)

sgrizz said:


> Spike the 550xp is the auto tune version correct? Do you know how much it weighs? I am wanting a *50cc limbing saw with a better air filter than the ms260 has. plus a smoother running saw with better spring handle set up.* thanks


The 346xp is exactly what you're asking for here, man. 

With two 346xps' myself, I'm not holding my breath waiting on the new 550xp. :msp_smile:


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 11, 2011)

spike60 said:


> .........
> 
> I've sold a couple of the 346 Trio's. One guy was a 25 year climber who thought it was a great idea. The other one was sold to a guy who's wife insisted he get the safest saw in the store.* And if you saw the guy, you'd agree with her!*


----------



## spike60 (Nov 11, 2011)

Swamp Yankee said:


> Maybe fodder for another thread
> 
> spike60,
> 
> ...



The way I understand it, revboost allows for a short interval, maybe 2 seconds, of additional RPMs while limbing. I think we're talking another 2000 RPM's. I don't think it actually affects the acceleration, it just gives you a little extra top end. 

They're doing some interesting things with the coils, which are now digital, rather than analogue. Even the newest 372/365 XT's have switched to a digital coil and a corresponding re-calibrated carb. According to the service bulletin, "A digital ignition system makes it possible to adapt the ignition curve for each RPM range." Sounds like auto-tune on the cheap, huh? I'm not sure how this actually will affect the performance and how much us saw geeks will notice it, but I'm going to swap the new carb and coil into my 372XT and see what happens.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 11, 2011)

spike60 said:


> The way I understand it, revboost allows for a short interval, maybe 2 seconds, of additional RPMs while limbing. I think we're talking another 2000 RPM's. I don't think it actually affects the acceleration, it just gives you a little extra top end. ..... .



The Norwegian Husky site state it improves accelleration as well, but I don't really know what is true....:msp_unsure:


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 11, 2011)

The 550xp IPL is on the public site as well by now, dated 2011 - 11....


----------



## TK (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't 'bout the resta y'all, but my IPL is for a 555XP, and no 550XP......  
Guess the minimum wage highschool kids are behind the keyboards on that one. They added a bunch more saws to my IPL list which is sweet, except for the fact that a few of them don't exist as they got the numbers wrong, and it's a guessing game as to what saw you're actually looking at. :bang:


----------



## sgrizz (Nov 11, 2011)

sunfish said:


> The 346xp is exactly what you're asking for here, man.
> 
> With two 346xps' myself, I'm not holding my breath waiting on the new 550xp. :msp_smile:



Thanks sunfish. I agree with ya on the 346xp. I am really likeing the auto tune idea . I wouldnt buy the 550 until it is proven reliable in the field.


----------



## Log Hogger (Nov 11, 2011)

spike60 said:


> The way I understand it, revboost allows for a short interval, maybe 2 seconds, of additional RPMs while limbing. I think we're talking another 2000 RPM's. I don't think it actually affects the acceleration, it just gives you a little extra top end.



How does this work in practice? Does the user have to hit an extra button? Pull the trigger in farther? How does it know when to "allow" extra RPMs for 2 seconds?


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 12, 2011)

sgrizz said:


> Thanks sunfish. I agree with ya on the 346xp. I am really likeing the auto tune idea . I wouldnt buy the 550 until it is proven reliable in the field.



The auto-tune is not a new thing, it has been used for some years on the 575xp/576xp.


----------



## REJ2 (Nov 12, 2011)

Log Hogger said:


> How does this work in practice? Does the user have to hit an extra button? Pull the trigger in farther? How does it know when to "allow" extra RPMs for 2 seconds?



One possibility would be a shot of extra air, like a controlled air leak. Just guessing though


----------



## sunfish (Nov 12, 2011)

Log Hogger said:


> How does this work in practice? Does the user have to hit an extra button? Pull the trigger in farther? How does it know when to "allow" extra RPMs for 2 seconds?





REJ2 said:


> One possibility would be a shot of extra air, like a controlled air leak. Just guessing though



I understand , it's done with the new digital coil. I could have miss read though.


----------



## REJ2 (Nov 12, 2011)

sunfish said:


> I understand , it's done with the new digital coil. I could have miss read though.



Thanks Don, i really should quit guessing and start reading!


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 12, 2011)

REJ2 said:


> Thanks Don, i really should quit guessing and start reading!



Reading a bit before you ask is generally a good idea! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 12, 2011)

Log Hogger said:


> How does this work in practice? Does the user have to hit an extra button? Pull the trigger in farther? How does it know when to "allow" extra RPMs for 2 seconds?



None of that - it is in the new digital coil, as I understand it, and happens when you fully depress the throttle - as you always should do before hitting the wood.


----------



## Motorsen (Nov 12, 2011)

*Variable ignition curve?*



spike60 said:


> The way I understand it, revboost allows for a short interval, maybe 2 seconds, of additional RPMs while limbing. I think we're talking another 2000 RPM's. I don't think it actually affects the acceleration, it just gives you a little extra top end.
> 
> They're doing some interesting things with the coils, which are now digital, rather than analogue. Even the newest 372/365 XT's have switched to a digital coil and a corresponding re-calibrated carb. According to the service bulletin, "A digital ignition system makes it possible to adapt the ignition curve for each RPM range." Sounds like auto-tune on the cheap, huh? I'm not sure how this actually will affect the performance and how much us saw geeks will notice it, but I'm going to swap the new carb and coil into my 372XT and see what happens.



If thets true it's byebye static ignition! Of course it will give you better torque. Maybe it's over with blue wrists due to high timing on starting. It will never be ideal with static ignition timing. It's allways a compromise. Looks like a big leap in performance and saw engine developement. The only thing time have to show is realibility with all this new pretty advanced electronics. (Think that kind of a SAWTROLL quote:msp_biggrin

Motorsen


----------



## craig71 (Nov 12, 2011)

I think rev boost is a gimmick that will lead to lots of problems as the saw ages, for a guy that uses 6 tanks of fuel in a month/year it will be fine. For the worker that uses 20-30 tanks of fuel /week it will be interesting to see how this holds up. I have nothing against guys that cut cookies on weekends but it is hardly a determining factor in how good or bad a saws quality is. The 357 when used on weekends or for 3-5 cords of firewood/year did not yield the problems (carb and breaking crank cases) of a saw used daily in the way mentioned above. Please don't get offended if you love Husqvarna, I am sure Stihl has some wowee features as well. I prefer saws to be controlled by me the user, I like to set my own Hi and Low screws and rev the saw as I see fit.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 12, 2011)

craig71 said:


> I think rev boost is a gimmick that will lead to lots of problems as the saw ages, for a guy that uses 6 tanks of fuel in a month/year it will be fine. For the worker that uses 20-30 tanks of fuel /week it will be interesting to see how this holds up. I have nothing against guys that cut cookies on weekends but it is hardly a determining factor in how good or bad a saws quality is. The 357 when used on weekends or for 3-5 cords of firewood/year did not yield the problems (carb and breaking crank cases) of a saw used daily in the way mentioned above. Please don't get offended if you love Husqvarna, I am sure Stihl has some wowee features as well. I prefer saws to be controlled by me the user, I like to set my own Hi and Low screws and rev the saw as I see fit.



I have a hard time imagining why it would be a problem - your post is just a shot in the dark, as I see it!


----------



## indiansprings (Nov 12, 2011)

I applaud Husky on keeping a focus on the weight/power ratio, but in real world ever day use, I don't see Rev Boost being a big deal, either the saws got enough juice or it doesn't. The need for it being "beneficial" while limbing doesn't hold water with me either. I do a lot of my limbing at well below wot, no need to wind them up /burn the fuel when knocking off limbs less than a couple of inches. It is a nice marketing tool.
if a saw is already running at optimal rpm, say a 346xp turning 13,8-14k, the only way your going to kick it up to 16k for 20 seconds immediately is to create a momentary lean condition, maybe there is another way, I'm far from a mechanical engineer, but someone needs to start a post on how it really does work. I'm hoping these saws are winners, the 543? really intrigues me. The 555 after looking at it's specs really doesn't improve much at all on the Efco 156 saws, the only improvement is a little weight, and I suspect the extra weight in the 156 is a result of a more substantial casing around their filter set ups.
It is going to be interesting to see how these hold up in the real world. Even when compared against there own, 359/357 the saws had to lose weight from somewhere, I'll hold judgement until I get one in my grubby little mits. Has anyone noticed Baileys has the wrong photos linked to the 555/562 they have then switched and I believe they have the same specs posted for at least a couple of the models, they are specing both at 4.2hp. Dealers need to be thankful they got these saws off the drawing board before the big stock decline happened, that could have impacted rollout/investments in tooling etc. I've really got to get out and find a decent Husky dealer, stopped in the local dealer this afternoon and the guy had never heard of the 555/562, they are an equally bad Stihl dealer as well, they don't discriminate.lol


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 12, 2011)

Well Indian, those saws was tested for a long time, before they released them - so I am not really worried at all, but new is new.....:msp_smile:


----------



## Motorsen (Nov 12, 2011)

*Ignition coil rules???*

My theory on the "revboost" and it is pure speculation but could very well be right????
The coil is limited to lets say 12500 rpms/min under continious load. When the trigger is released or is released after full load in xx amount of seks the computer resets and allows the coil to give 2 seks of 14500 rpms/min. There after it limits the rpms to 12500 again until the trigger is released. So a constant A/F ratio but boosted by a higher limit for a couple of seks. Gives more sense to me anyway.
But I tend do give Indiansprings right. This looks also from my perspective more or less a unusefull gimic or brag factor.
The decider for me will for sure be weight and handling. Not the revboost. Looking forward to try one of these new saws. But the new layout seems promising and a bit out of the box thinking in terms of handling which is the most important factor in this class.

Motorsen


----------



## sunfish (Nov 12, 2011)

Motorsen said:


> If thets true it's byebye static ignition! Of course it will give you better torque. Maybe it's over with blue wrists due to high timing on starting. It will never be ideal with static ignition timing. It's allways a compromise. Looks like a big leap in performance and saw engine developement. The only thing time have to show is realibility with all this new pretty advanced electronics. (Think that kind of a SAWTROLL quote:msp_biggrin
> 
> Motorsen



If this new digital coil does in fact advance timing as RPM increases this could be a very good thing. And could also explain the higher power to weight ratio.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 12, 2011)

The rev-boost is also reported to improve trigger responce on the Norwegian web site, and it feels like it does on my 560xpg


----------



## indiansprings (Nov 12, 2011)

Saw Troll, they also QC'd and some poor inspector put his name on the 562's right, it's cost how many hundred thousand in lost profit. :msp_ohmy: No, I really like the reviews the 555's are getting, which is no surprise as they are no t really that far off from the 156 efco, which I've always stated is one of the most underrated saws out there, especially when they could be picked up for 299.97 delivered to your door. The 555 will surpass it in air filteration and although I've never had a issue with the throttle linkage on the 156, I think it could be, I sure the 555 is superior vs the 156 in that area as well. 
In all seriousness where do you guys that have them think they got the weight savings? Sure they got a little on the magnesium alloy rotating assembly, but I'm sure that didn't save all that much, the plastic vs metal oil pump can't be much (I'm not afraid of a plastic oil pump as long as it is protected adequately). I like to buy at least one new saw a year, I tell the wife it is for tax purposes, but really it is just cad, 
I'd like to try one of these new Huskies, on paper they look great. If my sons or I where the only one that would be running it I would have no reservations at all, we take care of our saws, the 346xp has even survived over a year:biggrin: but when you have guys sometimes are guilty of yanking around on a saw when pinched like they were as strong as crowbars, I want to make sure they'll take it. I am not really worried about the mechanicals, but more the case/handle etc, do you guys find that they are as robust as the models they replaced like the 359 (another highly under appreciated saw) and 357?


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't really understand what weight savings you are referring to, but the powerhead of the 560 etc surely is smaller and more compact than on other 60cc saws.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 12, 2011)

Indian go on and get a 555 to try out. It's a beer heavier than a 346 with a lot more torque. It seems happy with a 20" 3/8" full comp.


----------



## albert (Nov 12, 2011)

Motorsen said:


> If thets true it's byebye static ignition! Of course it will give you better torque. Maybe it's over with blue wrists due to high timing on starting. It will never be ideal with static ignition timing. It's allways a compromise. Looks like a big leap in performance and saw engine developement. The only thing time have to show is realibility with all this new pretty advanced electronics. (Think that kind of a SAWTROLL quote:msp_biggrin
> 
> Motorsen



Many saws have had coils that have "non static" ingition for years.


----------



## indiansprings (Nov 12, 2011)

I thought I've read the true weight of the 357 was always closer to 13.7 lbs, vs the claimed 12.1. I may be mistaken, I thought the 562/555 was shaving about a pound and a half off the current model (357/359) coming in at 12.1. With the strato designs typically weighing more, I was just wondering were they saved the weight.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 12, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> I thought I've read the true weight of the 357 was always closer to 13.7 lbs, vs the claimed 12.1. I may be mistaken, I thought the 562/555 was shaving about a pound and a half off the current model (357/359) coming in at 12.1. With the strato designs typically weighing more, I was just wondering were they saved the weight.



I've read several times the 359/357 weight 12.9, or just under 13 lbs.

The 555/560 is just under 12 lb and the 562 is 12.1, I believe.

The way I understand it, the power head of these new models is just all together smaller.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 12, 2011)

Well I put the 555 on a scale with the 20" oregon power match bar full of fluids and it weighed 18lb even. I don't remember what a 346 weighs loaded like that so There's something to think about. A 660 wtih a 32" rw bar full of fluids was 25 lb. With a 30" cannon it was 26.5lb.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 12, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Well I put the 555 on a scale with the 20" oregon power match bar full of fluids and it weighed 18lb even. I don't remember what a 346 weighs loaded like that so There's something to think about. A 660 wtih a 32" rw bar full of fluids was 25 lb. With a 30" cannon it was 26.5lb.



Mike, I weighted my old 346xp w/bar and fluids a while back and it was 14.5 lbs. Now this is with a very light 16" bar and bathroom scales.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah it was on a bathroom scale also. The shipping scale I had broke so I couldn't use it. It's a replaceable sprocket nose so I guess a laminated with just a sprocket would have been much lighter but it was the only 20" they had.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 12, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Indian go on and get a 555 to try out. It's a beer heavier than a 346 with a lot more torque. It seems happy with a 20" 3/8" full comp.



that sounds about right. if that beer is a pint! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah, those 20" oregon power match bars are on the heavy side.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 12, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Yeah, those 20" oregon power match bars are on the heavy side.



A 20" power match is a bad idea on those saws imo - rather a pro-lite, or other laminated bars.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 13, 2011)

I didn't have a choice unless I wanted to wait a week on a bar so I got that one. I wish they did make a techlite for that mount. It would make it feel like a 16" with a 20". That's my main complaint with the small mount/large mount debate. I may be getting a 24" for it this coming week and see how that does. It has no problems with anything with this 20" so I'm wondering if it'll pull the 24".


----------



## sunfish (Nov 13, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> A 20" power match is a bad idea on those saws imo - rather a pro-lite, or other laminated bars.



I have a 20" power match for my 357 and don't use it much. It's just too heavy for that size saw. I mostly run a 18" Sugihara.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 13, 2011)

This size saw is a featherweight to me anyway so a 20" bar like that is still light.


----------



## lupo (Nov 13, 2011)

sunfish said:


> I've read several times the 359/357 weight 12.9, or just under 13 lbs.
> 
> The 555/560 is just under 12 lb and the 562 is 12.1, I believe.
> 
> The way I understand it, the power head of these new models is just all together smaller.



the 555/560 is not under 12 lb, the true weight seems to be near the ms362, look at the european websites. maybe sawtroll could put his 560 xpg on a scale, 12,6 lb or even more?


----------



## Log Hogger (Nov 13, 2011)

The 555 does not weight 13 lb. It's definitely around 12 lb., maybe Husqvarna's claim of 11.8 lb. is BS but that doesn't make it a fat-arsed pig.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 13, 2011)

Somebody needs to put a 555 and 560 (PHO) on a good set of scales.

I doubt Husky has the weight off that much.


----------



## lupo (Nov 13, 2011)

Log Hogger said:


> The 555 does not weight 13 lb. It's definitely around 12 lb., maybe Husqvarna's claim of 11.8 lb. is BS but that doesn't make it a fat-arsed pig.



the 555/560 weighs 12,35 lb, the 562 xpg 13 lb. i was very surprised of the first promised 11,8. in the end just a marketing gag. but of course good saws anyway.


----------



## Log Hogger (Nov 13, 2011)

lupo said:


> the 555/560 weighs 12,35 lb, the 562 xpg 13 lb. i was very surprised of the first promised 11,8. in the end just a marketing gag. but of course good saws anyway.



13 lb is nothing special. Too bad we don't get the 560XP in the US.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 13, 2011)

Log Hogger said:


> The 555 does not weight 13 lb. It's definitely around 12 lb., maybe Husqvarna's claim of 11.8 lb. is BS but that doesn't make it a fat-arsed pig.



The specs here are about .4 lbs higher here than in the US - I don't know the truth, and don't want to make a guess....


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 13, 2011)

So, what are the actual specs for the 550XP? Will it stay at 3.7 hp?


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 13, 2011)

Log Hogger said:


> The 555 does not weight 13 lb. It's definitely around 12 lb., maybe Husqvarna's claim of 11.8 lb. is BS but that doesn't make it a fat-arsed pig.



I haven't seen that 11.8 statement in any Husky documents - they used to state 11.9.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 13, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> So, what are the actual specs for the 550XP? Will it stay at 3.7 hp?


I haven't seen any, so far.


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 13, 2011)

A couple of people have weighed the 555 and the weights they got were 11.9 and 12.0 respectively.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 13, 2011)

Well, since we can't get the 560xp here, and looks like the 562xp might weigh 13 lbs and I don't want the large bar mount. I'll stick with my ported 357xp. Been using it a lot lately and love it!

I'm still looking hard at the 555.


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 13, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Well, since we can't get the 560xp here, and looks like the 562xp might weigh 13 lbs and I don't want the large bar mount. I'll stick with my ported 357xp. Been using it a lot lately and love it!
> 
> I'm still looking hard at the 555.



Ya think the 562XP will weigh that much? It certainly could. But.....based upon what the 555 weighed i really see no reason it shouldnt weigh 12.3.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 13, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Ya think the 562XP will weigh that much? It certainly could. But.....based upon what the 555 weighed i really see no reason it shouldnt weigh 12.3.



We wont know until someone puts one on an accurate set of scales. Be nice if it's closer to 12 lbs...


----------



## TK (Nov 13, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> So, what are the actual specs for the 550XP? Will it stay at 3.7 hp?



I have no information on the saw, but I'm guessing they're shooting for the 4.0HP benchmark. It wouldn't surprise me if they hit it. Look at the difference between the 357 and 562 with 2cc's of displacement difference.


----------



## mikefunaro (Nov 13, 2011)

@ the weight disputes earlier--I heard they fill the tanks with helium before they weigh them :biggrinbounce2::msp_wink::msp_rolleyes::msp_unsure:


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Nov 14, 2011)

opcorn:


lupo said:


> the 555/560 weighs 12,35 lb, the 562 xpg 13 lb. i was very surprised of the first promised 11,8. in the end just a marketing gag. but of course good saws anyway.


opcorn:


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Nov 14, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Ya think the 562XP will weigh that much? It certainly could. But.....based upon what the 555 weighed i really see no reason it shouldnt weigh 12.3.


opcorn:


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 14, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> opcorn:opcorn:



Dont know how he came at that. The 555 was weighed twice and was 11.9 and 12.0. I would imagine the 562XP at 12.3
And as we all know Husqvarna knocked it out of the park with the 555...


----------



## sunfish (Nov 14, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> opcorn:



:spam: :msp_sneaky:


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 14, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Dont know how he came at that. The 555 was weighed twice and was 11.9 and 12.0. I would imagine the 562XP at 12.3
> And as we all know Husqvarna knocked it out of the park with the 555...



The weight specs are a bit higher in the frech edited manuals, .2-.4 lbs up, depending on exact model - not a real surprice.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Nov 14, 2011)

:hmm3grin2orange:


sunfish said:


> :spam: :msp_sneaky:


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 14, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



LOL, dude you really like to see Husqvarna get hurt dont ya?


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 14, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> LOL, dude you really like to see Husqvarna get hurt dont ya?



It also is about you being about the same way regarding Stihl!


----------



## Doug Fir (Nov 14, 2011)

As SawTroll notes the official weights are up a bit. Here are the new weights (PHO):

555 and 560XP: 12.3 lbs (5.6 kg)

562XP: 12.5 lbs (5.7 kg)

The "G" variants:

560XPG: 12.8 lbs (5.8 kg)

562XPG: 13 lbs (5.9 kg)

A couple of folks have weighed their 555s and they came up with 11.9 and 12.0 lbs. Has Husqvarna made a change to the saws that increased the weight to 12.3 lbs? Or is the difference due to the use of inaccurate scales? Or perhaps Husqvarna is now _overstating_ the weight of their saws to make up for their past behavior of _understating_ their weight, in a bizarre attempt to recapture lost corporate karma. 

Inquiring minds want to know. 

Doug


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 14, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> It also is about you being about the same way regarding Stihl!



No doubt Niko. Although you have a MS361 and I a MS660, BTW, I wouldnt take anything for. I just bought an 028AV Super as well. 
Oh well, no biggie.....everyone has their opinion. Lord knows I have mine.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Log Hogger (Nov 14, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> I haven't seen that 11.8 statement in any Husky documents - they used to state 11.9.



They state 11.8 lb and 12.3 lb for the 555 and 562 XP on the American website, respectively. On the product page, the 562 XP has gained nearly 5 ounces, with a stated weight of 12.57 lb.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 14, 2011)

I have had a feeling this would happen, since I read Spike60s impression of a 555 production saw vs. the 560xp pre-production saw that he had last year. They still are light for 60cc saws, and feel like really well-handling saws! :msp_smile:


----------



## MacLaren (Nov 14, 2011)

Well, I have ran the 555, and I have never seen such excellent power to weight ratio. Bear in mind that although the hp rating for the 555 is 4.3 it straight up spanked a broken in Husqvarna 357XP (4.4 hp) on its 1st tank. Husqvarna IMHO, has truly set a new standard for power to weight ratio. BTW, the 555 is a very well built saw that myself and mdavlee could see. Based upon the 555, I feel that whatever weight gain the 562XP recieves the power will more than make up for it. It should be an incredibly strong saw for its weight. The 555 surely is. I cant wait to see what Stihl will introduce.....


----------



## sunfish (Nov 14, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> LOL, dude you really like to see Husqvarna get hurt dont ya?



Well, someone had to take Y2K's place... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sunfish (Nov 14, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> I have had a feeling this would happen, since I read Spike60s impression of a 555 production saw vs. the 560xp pre-production saw that he had last year. *They still are light for 60cc saws, and feel like really well-handling saws! * :msp_smile:



Well said, Niko...


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Nov 14, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> LOL, dude you really like to see Husqvarna get hurt dont ya?


to be quite honest i reallly could care less. i just find it a bit amusing when grown men get their feathers in such a ruffle over 2 saws that are not even available.i really makes me no difference what saw a person likes/dislikes, it is afterall just a chainsaw. one thing is for sure though, when stihl does come out with a new model, it will be right the first time, and you will actually be able to purchase and use it, instead of just talk about it for 2 years. funny how the 562 is now all of the sudden a 13lb saw as well???????? my 362's sure did a good job this week-end!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Log Hogger (Nov 14, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Well, I have ran the 555, and I have never seen such excellent power to weight ratio. Bear in mind that although the hp rating for the 555 is 4.3 it straight up spanked a broken in Husqvarna 357XP (4.4 hp) on its 1st tank. Husqvarna IMHO, has truly set a new standard for power to weight ratio. BTW, the 555 is a very well built saw that myself and mdavlee could see. Based upon the 555, I feel that whatever weight gain the 562XP recieves the power will more than make up for it. It should be an incredibly strong saw for its weight. The 555 surely is. I cant wait to see what Stihl will introduce.....



It's that wide strato power band with gobs of low end torque. A prime example of how peak hp comparisons can be misleading. I'm interested to see what a strato design does for the 346XP's successor. Husqvarna likes to best Stihl's hp specs for a given displacement class by 0.1 HP, so my bet is on a rating of 3.9 hp. But I also expect the 550XP to perform better than a 3.9 hp rating would suggest. My only concern, given the weight of the 562XP, is whether Husqvarna will be able to improve the weight on the 550XP compared to the 346XP. Of course it's as certain as a sunrise that they will market it as a sub-11 pound saw no matter what the weight is!


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 14, 2011)

Log Hogger said:


> It's that wide strato power band with gobs of low end torque. A prime example of how peak hp comparisons can be misleading. I'm interested to see what a strato design does for the 346XP's successor. Husqvarna likes to best Stihl's hp specs for a given displacement class by 0.1 HP, so my bet is on a rating of 3.9 hp. But I also expect the 550XP to perform better than a 3.9 hp rating would suggest. My only concern, given the weight of the 562XP, is whether Husqvarna will be able to improve the weight on the 550XP compared to the 346XP. Of course it's as certain as a sunrise that they will market it as a sub-11 pound saw no matter what the weight is!



The lack of a really good top end performance and accelleration/trigger responce is my concern with the first genaration "strato" saws - the low end torque has never been a concern! :msp_wink:


----------



## TK (Nov 14, 2011)

Here's the lowdown:

They are lighter than their competitors. Exact weight? Who cares, they're lighter. 
They are more powerful than their competitors. Exact power? Who cares, they're more powerful.


No two scales are the same. Good luck finding someone that weighs their saw and has it come out to what the manufacturer's specs show. I've run both a 562xp and a 262xp. The 562 is the balls. Granted I have more time on the new saw than the older counterpart. The 262 is no slouch, it was a homerun hit in it's day. It still is. My experience is the 562 is better. 

To the guys bashing the saw or teasing or ribbing or poking fun - especially the ones making comments about the guys all whooped up about it and it's not even out yet ---- that's the pot calling the kettle black if I ever saw it. Why don't you wait until it's out before you go on about it? You're no different, just on the other end of the stick.


----------



## Doug Fir (Nov 14, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> ...funny how the 562 is now all of the sudden a 13lb saw as well???????? ...



Not quite. According to the new official specs it is only the G-version of the saw that is 13 pounds. The standard (large-mount) 562XP is now "all of a sudden" a 12.5 lb saw, and the small-mount variant (560XP) is now 12.3 pounds. 

Enjoy your 362--it's a great saw!

Doug


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Nov 14, 2011)

tk said:


> here's the lowdown:
> 
> They are lighter than their competitors. Exact weight? Who cares, they're lighter.
> They are more powerful than their competitors. Exact power? Who cares, they're more powerful.
> ...


hope you can back all that w/facts? At this point it is just he said/she said.....................hope we do not have to wait til 2015 for all this.


----------



## WACutter (Nov 14, 2011)

*A Couple of Things*

Weights

The 555 weighs 12 lbs even PHO dry. I weighed mine. On the same scale, my MS362 was just a hair over 13 lbs, also PHO dry. This are objective observations. 
Here is my educated guess on the weight of the 562XP, based on the 362XP. The older 362XP had the small bar mount. Mine weighs 13 lbs even PHO dry. I used to have the newer 362XP with the large bar mount. That one weighed around 1/2 lb more. It would seem to follow that moving from a small mount to large mount on a like saw in the Husky range increases weight around 1/2 lb. Let's see where the 562XP winds up, but I would say there is a good chance that it will be around 12.5 lbs.

Incidentally, I weighed a 357XP that was PHO dry and it also came in at 13 lbs. 

Power

The 555 is rated at 4.3hp, while the MS362 is at 4.6. I could not feel a difference power wise between them. The MS362 is fairly well worn in, and the 555 around 6 tanks through it. This is with both saws wearing 20" bars. 

General

The MS362 is a fine, sturdy saw. It weighs too much for it's performance, but not by much. If you want a Stihl in the same weight range, spring for a 440. I look forward to the MS461, and will try one out when they emerge. 

I like Stihl quality, and they have no bad pro saws in the lineup. That being said, I am running my 390XP and 372XPW a lot these days. They are more comfortable to run than 660/460 respectively, IMO. The 555 is the cat's meow. I like using it, and use it more now than the 346XP. My dealer has had no reported problems on them, and has sold a bunch. I hope Husky pulls it together on the 562XP, and I wish they'd import the 560XP. I will be on a trip this week and hope to see a 560XP in person:biggrin:

People who put either Stihl or Husky brands down (or even Dolmar for that matter) across the board, are just (at best), ill-informed. All of the three previously mentioned brands put out good saws. Stihl happens to be the best at sales and marketing, which doesn't automatically mean they sell the best saws in every category. 

Just my opinion.......


----------



## sunfish (Nov 14, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> to be quite honest i reallly could care less. i just find it a bit amusing when grown men get their feathers in such a ruffle over 2 saws that are not even available.



And here you are right in the middle of it. :hmm3grin2orange:

'Grown men' can really blow almost everything out of proportion... :msp_tongue:

I'm really enjoying my ported 357xp right now and am not wanting a new saw at the moment... Just that I find all this interesting.


----------



## TK (Nov 14, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> hope you can *back all that* w/facts? At this point it is just he said/she said.....................hope we do not have to wait til 2015 for all this.



All that? It's two things. 

The MS362 is 13lbs. and 4.6HP
The 562XP is 12.X lbs. and 4.8HP

What else?


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 14, 2011)

Doug Fir said:


> Not quite. According to the new official specs it is only the G-version of the saw that is 13 pounds. The standard (large-mount) 562XP is now "all of a sudden" a 12.5 lb saw, and the small-mount variant (560XP) is now 12.3 pounds.
> 
> Enjoy your 362--it's a great saw!
> 
> Doug



Yep, the 560xp now is listed as the MS361, that also is light for a 60cc saw - and still lighter than the venerable 262xp!


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Nov 14, 2011)

tk said:


> all that? It's two things.
> 
> The ms362 is 13lbs. And 4.6hp
> the 562xp is 12.x lbs. And 4.8hp
> ...


the stihl fact is actual, so it is a fact. The husky is hearsay, and unavailable, until it is available, again, no-one will know? I have seen the 2 run side by side twice, no noticable difference in weight or performance. And that was a biased comparo by husky themselves.


----------



## opinion (Nov 14, 2011)

I wonder if women argue this much over some ounces


----------



## TK (Nov 14, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> the stihl fact is actual, so it is a fact. The husky is hearsay, and unavailable, until it is available, again, no-one will know? I have seen the 2 run side by side twice, no noticable difference in weight or performance. And that was a biased comparo by husky themselves.



How are the specs posted by Husky hearsay and the specs posted by Stihl a wonderful fact? What makes you think it's magically going to change? They're replacing a few cylinders.


----------



## Log Hogger (Nov 14, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> The lack of a really good top end performance and accelleration/trigger responce is my concern with the first genaration "strato" saws - the low end torque has never been a concern! :msp_wink:



Based on your reports of the 560XP, it sounds like Husqvarna has learned how to build a strato with good throttle response. How do you think it compares to the throttle response on a 346XP?


----------



## maccall (Nov 14, 2011)

opinion said:


> I wonder if women argue this much over some ounces



If it's on their thighs or asses (or not!) you bet they do...


----------



## opinion (Nov 14, 2011)

maccall said:


> If it's on their thighs or asses (or not!) you bet they do...



some of us like extra weight in those two areas :smile2:


----------



## maccall (Nov 14, 2011)

Well, I don't mind, but then I also thought the MS441 was quite good looking when it came out. And who knows, if I ever get to travel there I might even find Texas beautiful... 

God probably made so many of us so that there should be at least one other person loving us for what we were, even if we were just that...

And good folks of Texas, don't take offence, I frequently visit a Texas style restaurant in town, and with food that good I'll say the place where it origins just has to be beautiful, and the rest is just hearsay, right..? :smile2:


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 14, 2011)

Log Hogger said:


> Based on your reports of the 560XP, it sounds like Husqvarna has learned how to build a strato with good throttle response. How do you think it compares to the throttle response on a 346XP?



I haven't compared, but it feels like about the same - time will tell!


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 14, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Well, someone had to take Y2K's place... :hmm3grin2orange:



Carefull sucker, I was 2k's trainer, wait I was 2k's teacher in the fine art of whipping some Husky azz, he did good but lookie to the left, I is stiil da Champ,haha

Whats all this talk about these saws being caught pigging out and gaining some weight, thats what happens when they aren't in the woods working, sitting around causes weight gain,,:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 14, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> I haven't compared, but it feels like about the same - time will tell!



Sawtroll I see ya got ya self a new saw, good for you. Bought time you dug up that jar of money out the back yard and spent some of it, messing with ya, cheers!!!!!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 14, 2011)

THALL10326 said:


> Sawtroll I see ya got ya self a new saw, good for you. Bought time you dug up that jar of money out the back yard and spent some of it, messing with ya, cheers!!!!!!!



Those money surely have been stashed away some time, for this purpose - but not in the back yard.  old friend!


----------



## THALL10326 (Nov 14, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Those money surely have been stashed away some time, for this purpose - but not in the back yard.  old friend!



Don't you fib me, I got a spy cam on ya, I saw ya out there with a metal detector and shovel, forgot where ya buried it huh,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 20, 2011)

The user manual for the 550xp is now on the Norwegian website.

Specs are listed;

50.1 cc
Stroke: 34.5 mm!
Bore: 43 mm

Max power: 2.8 kW at 10,200 rpm

Weight: 4.9 kg (10.8 lbs).


----------



## Doug Fir (Nov 20, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> The user manual for the 550xp is now on the Norwegian website.
> 
> Specs are listed;
> 
> ...



Wow, that's a decent power-to-weight ratio. 3.8 hp in a saw that weighs 10.8 lbs.  

The Autotune is a nice bonus. Any word as to when these will be available? 

Doug


----------



## sunfish (Nov 20, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> The user manual for the 550xp is now on the Norwegian website.
> 
> Specs are listed;
> 
> ...



Looks good man! Lost weight and gained power. 

Husky is doin it right ...


----------



## TK (Nov 20, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Looks good man! Lost weight and gained power.
> 
> Husky is doin it right ...



Even if the HP spec went down a tenth or two, I think the AT would more than make up for it. The fact that it picked up a tenth and added AT is going to be huge. I just want to know why I have IPLs for this saw before the T540 which is supposed to be out in a month and a half


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 21, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Looks good man! Lost weight and gained power.
> 
> Husky is doin it right ...



Yes, but the 346xp have been much harder to "beat" than the 357xp, as expected! :msp_smile:

No surprises at all, this time around. :msp_wink:


----------



## Log Hogger (Nov 21, 2011)

Going by the specs, the power gain is negligible, from 3.7hp to 3.75hp. Only way to detect a 0.05hp difference would be on a dyno. But being a strato, it should have a broader power band, which will make it feel like a greater boost in power than the specs indicate.

As for losing weight, we all know how reliable Husqvarna's weight specs are. At least it's likely that the 550 will not weight MORE than the 346; if they've exaggerated to similar degrees on both saws, then the 550 should weigh about 3 ounces less than the 346.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 21, 2011)

Log Hogger said:


> Going by the specs, the power gain is negligible, from 3.7hp to 3.75hp. Only way to detect a 0.05hp difference would be on a dyno. But being a strato, it should have a broader power band, which will make it feel like a greater boost in power than the specs indicate.
> 
> As for losing weight, we all know how reliable Husqvarna's weight specs are. At least it's likely that the 550 will not weight MORE than the 346; if they've exaggerated to similar degrees on both saws, then the 550 should weigh about 3 ounces less than the 346.



Well, .1 kw is about .136 hp - but since rounded off numbers are what is available, it is impossibe to know _exactly_ how large the difference is.


----------



## Log Hogger (Nov 21, 2011)

Good point on the rounding, ST, at this point we don't know if the power increase is significant or not. My bet is on it being irrelevant, with the strato and autotune, the 550XP will outcut a broken-in 346XP on it's first tank of fuel.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 21, 2011)

Log Hogger said:


> Good point on the rounding, ST, at this point we don't know if the power increase is significant or not. My bet is on it being irrelevant, with the strato and autotune, the 550XP will outcut a broken-in 346XP on it's first tank of fuel.



Could well be, but remains to see. The real question is how it will rev up, with that very long stroke for a 50cc saw. If it is like the 346xp, I will be impressed! :msp_smile:

....but then again, the 560xp obviously does, and also has a longer stroke than any other 60cc saw I have heard of......


----------



## TK (Nov 21, 2011)

Can we get our mitts on the 562 first? Thank you.


----------



## Log Hogger (Nov 21, 2011)

You mean the 562XP? I'll get my mitts on a Saskwatch before I ever see one of those!


----------



## lupo (Nov 27, 2011)

Agne Johanssons Maskinfirma senaste nytt


----------



## tallguys (Nov 27, 2011)

*1st look where?*

Hey, I thought that this thread said 550XP 1st look yet here we are on page 9 already and not one photo? Must be one floating around somewhere to post.


----------



## lupo (Nov 28, 2011)

the site with the pic: Agne Johanssons Maskinfirma

just click on senaste nytt............

it that does not work


----------



## K&L Landscaping (Nov 28, 2011)

The pic looks really good, thanks for posting! I have a shop full of Stihl's but I have a suspicion some Husky's are going to start showing up real soon.


----------



## ChrisF (Nov 29, 2011)

Is that a saw named "543 xp" I spot on the top of that page?

I like it! I need one!


----------



## fernando62 (Nov 29, 2011)

got to see the photo of 543xp, and looking good seems a classic Japanese project (Zenoah?) reminds me of the Shindaiwa 446s


----------



## Log Hogger (Nov 29, 2011)

lupo said:


> the site with the pic: Agne Johanssons Maskinfirma
> 
> just click on senaste nytt............
> 
> it that does not work



I see a pic of a 560XP. "senaste nytt" is not clickable in any of the browsers I tried. Any chance someone could put up a direct link to the pic?


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 29, 2011)

ChrisF said:


> Is that a saw named "543 xp" I spot on the top of that page?
> 
> I like it! I need one!



It is.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 29, 2011)

Log Hogger said:


> I see a pic of a 560XP. "senaste nytt" is not clickable in any of the browsers I tried. Any chance someone could put up a direct link to the pic?



NO-GO, sorry!


----------



## Log Hogger (Nov 29, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> NO-GO, sorry!



???

So there isn't a pic of the 543XP? 

Very confusing.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 29, 2011)

Log Hogger said:


> ???
> 
> So there isn't a pic of the 543XP?
> 
> Very confusing.



There is, but I couldn't get an URL directly to that picture.....

Then, I am pretty dumb regarding computers....


----------



## mikefunaro (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## mikefunaro (Nov 29, 2011)

Those bumps/indentations on the rear handle for fingers look like they'd be more annoying than comfortable!

What has happened to the new super sleek silver livery with ephemeral sheen?

I also don't understand what the black plug things are both below the oil fil cap and to the right of the starter handle. Is it like some funky new combo rubber spring av mount?


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 29, 2011)

It actually has a bit more traditional looks than the 560 and 550.......


----------



## maccall (Nov 29, 2011)

EDIT: I was late...


----------



## Log Hogger (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for posting the pic!

Not bad looking, but I was hoping for a look derived from the 560XP. What's that under the oil cap, a rubber vibe buffer, LOL!


----------



## spike60 (Nov 29, 2011)

Good job on getting that pic. First I've seen it myself. Looking close, it seems Swedish to me, rather than some kind of Red Max thing. But time will tell. A LOT of time if we get a repeat of the 562 silliness. :smile2:


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 29, 2011)

Any specs on that baby yet that? So it's my next saw going to have to be another Husky?


----------



## sunfish (Nov 29, 2011)

I do like the looks of this new Husky!!!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 29, 2011)

sgrizz said:


> I have to say you are 100% correct sawtroll on having a slow trigger response .
> I have tried to tune the low speed for better throttle response but no such luck . Could be me that needs more practice on tuneing .



Open up the Muffler and retune it.... that will definitly wake it up!!!!!



K&L Landscaping said:


> The pic looks really good, thanks for posting! I have a shop full of Stihl's but I have a suspicion some Husky's are going to start showing up real soon.



You wont regret it,,, unless you regret not doing it sooner!!!! LOLOL!!!!


----------



## spike60 (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't know. The more I study that pic, the more Asian I see. The fuel caps don't look right, and the finger grips on the rear handle are similar to what's on the Red Max saws. But the crankcase certainly looks Swedish. I'm stumped. 

Should have some details on lots of things after next Thursday's meeting.


----------



## mikefunaro (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey Bob, 

The 543 is a separate and smaller saw than the 550 or the same chassis? Maybe the 550 is going to look like the 560...the image from that site is of a 543


----------



## spike60 (Nov 29, 2011)

mikefunaro said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> The 543 is a separate and smaller saw than the 550 or the same chassis? Maybe the 550 is going to look like the 560...the image from that site is of a 543



Totally different chassis Mike. 550 looks almost exactly like the 560/562.


----------



## mikefunaro (Nov 29, 2011)

Maybe the swedes did the 550 and they gave the 543 to redmax zenoah and told them to try their hands at a winning saw....


----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 29, 2011)

lupo said:


> senaste nytt



Sweet color combo
is that a primer [email protected] the side/top of the airfilter cover????



spike60 said:


> I don't know. The more I study that pic, the more Asian I see. The fuel caps don't look right, and the finger grips on the rear handle are similar to what's on the Red Max saws. But the crankcase certainly looks Swedish. I'm stumped.
> 
> Should have some details on lots of things after next Thursday's meeting.



I will take the Swede's all day long,,, you keep the Chinks!!!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 29, 2011)

spike60 said:


> I don't know. The more I study that pic, the more Asian I see. The fuel caps don't look right, and the finger grips on the rear handle are similar to what's on the Red Max saws. But the crankcase certainly looks Swedish. I'm stumped.
> 
> Should have some details on lots of things after next Thursday's meeting.



I hope you get more info, as I have some of the same feelings about the looks of the saw (543). 

One thing we don't know, is if that saw in the picture is the final product, or if it is of a prototype or a pre-production saw.......


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 29, 2011)

spike60 said:


> Totally different chassis Mike. 550 looks almost exactly like the 560/562.



There is a pic of the 550 there as well - the 543 looks very different.


----------



## spike60 (Nov 29, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> I will take the Swede's all day long,,, you keep the Chinks!!!!!



I'm with you. If that saw is from china, I'm instantly un-interested in it. 

The chain brake and top handles look Swedish, but then the muffler's got a strange look to it. :msp_confused:


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 29, 2011)

mikefunaro said:


> Maybe the swedes did the 550 and they gave the 543 to redmax zenoah and told them to try their hands at a winning saw....



So far, I keep that option open......


----------



## mikefunaro (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry, here's the 550xp from the site. It looks very much the same as the 560


----------



## mikefunaro (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm a little untrusting that that is a 550 and not a 560 with a trio brake, it looks *exactly* the same, though I guess it's in accordance with the IPL, viewed in its native resolution on the website, you can't really see if the starter cover says 550 or 560.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 29, 2011)

mikefunaro said:


> I'm a little untrusting that that is a 550 and not a 560 with a trio brake, it looks *exactly* the same, though I guess it's in accordance with the IPL, viewed in its native resolution on the website, you can't really see if the starter cover says 550 or 560.



The top cover looks a bit different to me?


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 29, 2011)

sunfish said:


> I do like the looks of this new Husky!!!



560 and 550 yes - 543 :msp_unsure:


----------



## spike60 (Nov 29, 2011)

mikefunaro said:


> I'm a little untrusting that that is a 550 and not a 560 with a trio brake, it looks *exactly* the same, though I guess it's in accordance with the IPL, viewed in its native resolution on the website, you can't really see if the starter cover says 550 or 560.



Several subtle differences I see. Muffler, bumper spikes, top cover, front of crankcase.


----------



## sunfish (Nov 29, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> 560 and 550 yes - 543 :msp_unsure:



All three... :msp_smile:


----------



## TK (Nov 29, 2011)

That's it, I'm holding my breath.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 29, 2011)

spike60 said:


> Several subtle differences I see. Muffler, bumper spikes, top cover, front of crankcase.



+ Brake handle, caps ++


----------



## mikefunaro (Nov 29, 2011)

*545*

Pic of the 545...





These new friggin Huskies sure are sharp looking!


----------



## Log Hogger (Nov 29, 2011)

They sure are. Looks like it's time to start saving for a 550 XP. Figuring they cost about $550, if I set aside $30 per month then I'll have plenty saved up by the time they're released!


----------



## mikefunaro (Nov 29, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> + Brake handle, caps ++



alright alright there lot's of differences I couldn't see on my phone...:biggrin:


----------



## VI sawguy (Nov 29, 2011)

The 550XP and 545 if they are smaller versions of the 555 and 562XP will be really nice saws. I was very impressed with 555 I ran last week. The 543XP definitely looks Redmax to me and will have to wait and see what they're like when they show up.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 29, 2011)

Log Hogger said:


> They sure are. Looks like it's time to start saving for a 550 XP. Figuring they cost about $550, if I set aside $30 per month then I'll have plenty saved up by the time they're released!



I like the 346xp so well, that I don't really see the 550xp in my near future.....:smile2:

If I didn't have a 346, it would have been different of course! :biggrin:


----------



## sunfish (Nov 29, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> I like the 346xp so well, that I don't really see the 550xp in my near future.....:smile2:
> 
> If I didn't have a 346, it would have been different of course! :biggrin:



I feel the same way, my Norwegian friend. :msp_smile:


----------



## Log Hogger (Nov 29, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> I like the 346xp so well, that I don't really see the 550xp in my near future.....:smile2:
> 
> If I didn't have a 346, it would have been different of course! :biggrin:



Easy to say that as long as the 550XP is some vague idea on the horizon. The real test is when the videos show up of a mere 545 smoking the 346XP!


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 30, 2011)

Log Hogger said:


> Easy to say that as long as the 550XP is some vague idea on the horizon. The real test is when the videos show up of a mere 545 smoking the 346XP!



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lupo (Dec 23, 2011)

you can watch the saw on youtube now:

Husqvarna 550 xp - YouTube

i was surprised, that nobody posted this earlier.


----------



## Doug Fir (Dec 23, 2011)

lupo said:


> you can watch the saw on youtube now:
> 
> Husqvarna 550 xp - YouTube
> 
> i was surprised, that nobody posted this earlier.



Looks like it has great sideways balance. :msp_thumbsup:

The blurb at the end says that it will be available soon at Agne Johansson´s. I wonder how soon.

Doug


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 23, 2011)

lupo said:


> you can watch the saw on youtube now:
> 
> Husqvarna 550 xp - YouTube
> 
> i was surprised, that nobody posted this earlier.



They obviously like to show limbing in their videos - hardly a surprice!


----------



## Doug Fir (Dec 23, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> They obviously like to show limbing in their videos - hardly a surprice!



Yeah, the limbing performance shown in the video is quite remarkable. The guy managed to limb an entire tree before any of the cut branches hit the ground. Impressive!!! I can get about halfway down a trunk before any of the branches fall, but I've never managed to make it all the way. I guess I need one of these new fangled saws. :msp_tongue:

Doug


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 23, 2011)

Doug Fir said:


> Yeah, the limbing performance shown in the video is quite remarkable. The guy managed to limb an entire tree before any of the cut branches hit the ground. Impressive!!! I can get about halfway down a trunk before any of the branches fall, but I've never managed to make it all the way. I guess I need one of these new fangled saws. :msp_tongue:
> 
> Doug



Everyone does! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TK (Dec 23, 2011)

It looks like it weighs only 8.5 pounds. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 23, 2011)

TK said:


> It looks like it weighs only 8.5 pounds. :msp_ohmy:



 More like 10.8, I believe! :smile2:


----------



## sgrizz (Dec 24, 2011)

What is the real weight of the saw? does anyone no for sure or is this just a guess? I hope it is close to the 260pro and they could show alittle more of the saw in the video then just the clutch cover. That to me is what i call a teezer vidoe:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 24, 2011)

sunfish said:


> All three... :msp_smile:



I'll wait until I know more about the 543xp.....:smile2:


----------



## Raket (Dec 27, 2011)

*550xp Available!*

Well, at least one saw shop in finland has 550xp and others in shelf. Here's a link. Husqvarna 550xpg HUIPPU UUTUUS! - Lakeuden kone ja maataloustarvike Ky - Tuotteet How's the situation in Norway? the specs say fuel consumption 1253g/KW but this should be an error right?


----------



## Doug Fir (Dec 27, 2011)

Raket said:


> Well, at least one saw shop in finland has 550xp and others in shelf. Here's a link. Husqvarna 550xpg HUIPPU UUTUUS! - Lakeuden kone ja maataloustarvike Ky - Tuotteet How's the situation in Norway? the specs say fuel consumption 1253g/KW but this should be an error right?



Thanks for the link. I found a couple of interesting points:

(1) The saw has already gained weight!! It was previously listed as 10.8 pounds (4.9 kg). It's now up to 11.2 pounds (5.1 kg). It's gained almost half a pound, although it's still reasonably light. CORRECTION: The saw has NOT gained weight--my bad! The web page linked by Raket is for the xp*G* version. The standard xp version is still listed as 10.8 pounds.
 
(2) The good news is that it looks like it will be priced the same as the 346xp. Check out the prices on this page:

Ammattisahat - Lakeuden kone ja maataloustarvike Ky - Tuotteet

Only 4 euros more than the 346XPne! I hope that the RELATIVE prices are the same in the U.S. (I certainly wouldn't want to pay the same absolute prices as in Finland!)

Doug


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 27, 2011)

Doug Fir said:


> Thanks for the link. I found a couple of interesting points:
> 
> (1) The saw has already gained weight!! It was previously listed as 10.8 pounds (4.9 kg). It's now up to 11.2 pounds (5.1 kg). It's gained almost half a pound, although it's still reasonably light. *CORRECTION: The saw has NOT gained weight--my bad! The web page linked by Raket is for the xpG version. The standard xp version is still listed as 10.8 pounds*.
> .....



Yes! :msp_smile:


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 27, 2011)

Raket said:


> Well, at least one saw shop in finland has 550xp and others in shelf. Here's a link. Husqvarna 550xpg HUIPPU UUTUUS! - Lakeuden kone ja maataloustarvike Ky - Tuotteet How's the situation in Norway? the specs say fuel consumption 1253g/KW but this should be an error right?



It isn't listed for sale on the Husky web-site yet, in Norway - but it isn't in Finland either......


----------



## VTWoodchuck (Dec 27, 2011)

Veeeeery interested in that 550xp. I've been really pondering a 346 or 555 and am leaning heavily towards the 346 based on wieght and price. I already have a 361 that will soon have a muff mod so a nimble saw is what I'm after. I do like my 350 but if I could have that size with more power 
Whats with all the new huskies? Did the Stihl r&d department blow up?!


----------



## mikefunaro (Dec 27, 2011)

VTWoodchuck said:


> Veeeeery interested in that 550xp. I've been really pondering a 346 or 555 and am leaning heavily towards the 346 based on wieght and price. I already have a 361 that will soon have a muff mod so a nimble saw is what I'm after. I do like my 350 but if I could have that size with more power
> Whats with all the new huskies? Did the Stihl r&d department blow up?!



Others might flame me, but there seem to be different behavioral trends with the R&D departments of Stihl and Husky. 

If you look at it, Stihl generally lets models run a lot longer, and lets the EPA deadline serve as the sort of push and impetus for the redesigns. At least for what I have seen. 

If you look at the husky line for example, lots of the 3xx saws were introduced in the 90s, replacing the 2xx saws, though more of stihl saws remained unchanged, and just got multipled by 10 to form their model numbers 025 to MS 250. 

In recent years, it seemed the one saw that had been reworked in the standard rear handle line prior to the EPA switch from Stihl was the 036/ MS 360 going to the 361. That was it. Everything was postponed until the impending shift to strato saws. 

Stihl has a slower, more metered approach to their upgrades, whereas husqvarna appears to be more aggressive in their redesigns. In some cases they are on their first redesign of strato saws, following from the first generation. Stihl has had apparently fewer flubs with their strato saws; however. 

I think so long as Stihl does not encounter sales losses due to their designs being older they will not be moved to do otherwise. Saws are not like cars and people don't want a new model every 3-4 years.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 27, 2011)

I see no reason to "flame" you Mike - that post was pretty close to what I have observed, and Stihl is still putting out new first generation strato models.....:msp_smile:


----------



## mikefunaro (Dec 27, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> I see no reason to "flame" you Mike - that post was pretty close to what I have observed, and Stihl is still putting out new first generation strato models.....:msp_smile:



Arguably with the exception of the 576, which wasn't so much a redesign but rather more of a cleanup, these husky replacements are also first generation. Unless we impose an amount of time rather than actual series of replacements as the standard for generation. 

In the scheme of things, I'm not quite sure some of the weight gain matters as much as we think and plenty of ppl are happy w 261, 362s etc


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 27, 2011)

mikefunaro said:


> Arguably with the exception of the 576, which wasn't so much a redesign but rather more of a cleanup, these husky replacements are also first generation. Unless we impose an amount of time rather than actual series of replacements as the standard for generation.
> 
> In the scheme of things, I'm not quite sure some of the weight gain matters as much as we think and plenty of ppl are happy w 261, 362s etc



Well, what I concider second generation strato saws are the 560-series and 550-series saws, and I am sure that more will come! :smile2:


----------



## lupo (Jan 6, 2012)

you can look at the new saws on the danish website now. the weight of the 543 seems interesting.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 6, 2012)

lupo said:


> you can look at the new saws on the danish website now. the weight of the 543 seems interesting.



How about a link? That could very well be my next keeper.


----------



## TK (Jan 6, 2012)

The weight of the 543 is appealing to me also, but so is the 550. It appears to come with 346NE power while maintaining 346OE weight. I'll take it. The 543 has a few styling cues that I don't care for - and not just in an aesthetic way. The 550/562 line looks low and sleek while the 543 appears to have an old school looking case, sitting fairly tall. The fuel/oil plugs are pretty bulky - which isn't a bad thing I guess when you're wearing gloves but they look 80's elux vintage. The top cover is tall, etc. It just doesn't look the part of the latest and greatest. 

On the other hand - ~3hp and 9.9lbs - Now that I like :msp_biggrin:


----------



## woodworkorange (Jan 6, 2012)

2.8 kw = 3.7hp Looks like it should smoke a 346NE......Now We're Logging (or should I say limbing!) :msp_smile:


----------



## Doug Fir (Jan 6, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> How about a link? That could very well be my next keeper.



Here you go:

HUSQVARNA 543 XP® - XP® save

HUSQVARNA 543 XP® G - XP® save

and for comparison:

HUSQVARNA 550 XP® - XP® save

HUSQVARNA 550 XP® G - XP® save


----------



## TK (Jan 6, 2012)

woodworkorange said:


> 2.8 kw = 3.7hp Looks like it should smoke a 346NE......Now We're Logging (or should I say limbing!) :msp_smile:



That's the same as a 346NE, but this will be a strato and have AutoTune, and probably RevBoost  So yes, should smoke the 346NE


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 6, 2012)

Doug Fir said:


> Here you go:
> 
> HUSQVARNA 543 XP® - XP® save
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'll take one 543 and one 550


----------



## FlyLow (Jan 6, 2012)

VTWoodchuck said:


> Veeeeery interested in that 550xp. I've been really pondering a 346 or 555 and am leaning heavily towards the 346 based on wieght and price. I already have a 361 that will soon have a muff mod so a nimble saw is what I'm after. I do like my 350 but if I could have that size with more power
> Whats with all the new huskies? Did the Stihl r&d department blow up?!



The R&D is fine, the marketing department is keeping a great 42cc saw from us. The MS241C-M has been available over seas for a while now. Weight difference is the usual, Stihl is a few ounces more (7oz on paper.) The problem is if you want one it is about $800 to your door step. Mine will be here soon, it's at US customs now.


----------



## J.Walker (Jan 6, 2012)

When I get my 562xpg .............

I'm going to need a 550xpg to match.  



.


----------



## aducomb (Jan 7, 2012)

I now estimated arrival dates are almost useless (ex. 562) and it may have already been posted, but does anyone have any info on this saw?


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 7, 2012)

Looks like the 543xp is 9.9 lbs/ 2.2 kW.


----------



## sgrizz (Jan 7, 2012)

I also agree with brad that the 550 is going to be added to my collection . Now it is the waiting for it to be released in the united states that i hate. It will give me time to sell my ms260.


----------



## spike60 (Jan 7, 2012)

aducomb said:


> I now estimated arrival dates are almost useless (ex. 562) and it may have already been posted, but does anyone have any info on this saw?



"Fall 2012" Same for the 545 and 543XP. 

The fact that the IPL's for the 545/550XP have been up for a while now is actually a good sign, so we might actually see them near the predicted date. But until my fed-ex girl actually shows up with them..............:rolleyes2:

(I also have T540's on order that MIGHT be hear by early Feb.)


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 7, 2012)

TK said:


> That's the same as a 346NE, but this will be a strato and have AutoTune, and probably RevBoost  So yes, should smoke the 346NE



Maybe, but it isn't obvious that the margin will be very large.....:msp_smile:


----------



## timber_horse (Jan 18, 2012)

For the Husqvarna fans  from a Husqvarna Pro Camp in Sweden. There is more infomation on a forum in Sweden but in native language.



[video=youtube;gYfwFVk2X7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYfwFVk2X7w[/video]


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the video. Did you get to run it?


----------



## timber_horse (Jan 18, 2012)

No I wasn't there, it was for pro's and some invited members from the Swedish forum. 
The guy's who did liked it and in short word compared it to the 346 with a lot of improvements

Some more video and pics here:HPC :: CIMG7355.mp4 video by 73MMM - Photobucket


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 18, 2012)

timber_horse said:


> No I wasn't there, it was for pro's and some invited members from the Swedish forum.
> The guy's who did liked it and in short word compared it to the 346 with a lot of improvements
> 
> Some more video and pics here:HPC :: CIMG7355.mp4 video by 73MMM - Photobucket



I guess I'll have to take a look at that forum......:msp_smile:


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 18, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I guess I'll have to take a look at that forum......:msp_smile:



ST please report back with your findings (or PM me a link and I'll google translate)


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 18, 2012)

mikefunaro said:


> ST please report back with your findings (or PM me a link and I'll google translate)



Tomorrow, if it is the forum I think it is....


----------



## sgrizz (Jan 18, 2012)

I like it ! Sawtroll , Would you be so kind to give us a report of your findings. I want one!


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 18, 2012)

Supposedly it lost 0.1 kg 

I'll believe it when I see it though (on the fish scale!! )

Also they have moved the oil cap up so that the handle is not in the way when you go to refill it. 

The guys on the swedish thread are more preoccupied with some sort of lightweight forest vest than they are with the saw though.


----------



## lupo (Jan 18, 2012)

you can find the swedish forum under Skog och maskiner i forum, blogg och bilder på Skogsforum.se

google translation is little bit funny..................


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey! They have YouTube over there????


----------



## lupo (Jan 18, 2012)

i try it again

Motorsåg och handhållet | skogsforum.se


----------



## lupo (Jan 18, 2012)

and some more infos

Husqvarna 550xp Pro Camp.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 18, 2012)

You guys see that video, that is why I want a 555 ever since spike let me run one. I wish my wife would surprise me on my birthday with a brand new orange saw!!!


----------



## Terry Syd (Jan 19, 2012)

I stopped by the Husky shop today and they had a 555 on the shelf. For some reason they are putting 3/8" chains on the saws. I wonder if it is some sort of Aussie marketing idea.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 19, 2012)

Terry Syd said:


> I stopped by the Husky shop today and they had a 555 on the shelf. For some reason they are putting 3/8" chains on the saws. I wonder if it is some sort of Aussie marketing idea.



The 555 is a 60cc saw, so why is that odd?


----------



## Terry Syd (Jan 19, 2012)

I thought the 555 and 560 came with small mounts for .325 bar and chains. I suppose that marketing requirements in various countries can alter the configurations.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 19, 2012)

Terry Syd said:


> I thought the 555 and 560 came with small mounts for .325 bar and chains. I suppose that marketing requirements in various countries can alter the configurations.



Yep, they come with .325 here, but I had 560xpg changed my to 3/8 at the spot. They recommend both options in the manual. :msp_smile:


----------



## sunfish (Jan 19, 2012)

My dealer has 3/8" 20" bar on 555s' here.


----------



## Mange (Jan 19, 2012)

timber_horse said:


> For the Husqvarna fans  from a Husqvarna Pro Camp in Sweden. There is more information on a forum in Sweden but in native language.
> 
> [video=youtube;gYfwFVk2X7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYfwFVk2X7w[/video]




That is me cutting disc's.

More pic's video and a short description here:
chainsawcollectors.se/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=255&t=17234

This is first time this happens. It is far more important than the model or brand itself.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 19, 2012)

sunfish said:


> My dealer has 3/8" 20" bar on 555s' here.





Sure, but the perception of suitable cutting attachments vary a lot between users and markets. 
I am somewhere inbetween, I feel - and a total misfit anywhere, as I like 16" 3/8 on a 60cc saw! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 19, 2012)

mikefunaro said:


> Supposedly it lost 0.1 kg
> 
> I'll believe it when I see it though (on the fish scale!! )
> 
> ...



I finally read all the thread - it added very little to what is already known about the 550xp, actually more about the attitudes of some of the posters (but that wasn't really news to me either).......:biggrin:

It is a pity that AS member Swe#Kipp couldn't attend (he was invited), but the thread was is enjoyable reading anyway, until the last part (so far), after a well-known Husky hater turned up...... :msp_smile:


----------



## Mountainman6288 (Jan 19, 2012)

Same here Troll, spend the afternoon reading up here. Im hooked on the new ergo's and auto tune systems.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 19, 2012)

Mountain6288 said:


> Same here Troll, spend the afternoon reading up here. Im hooked on the new ergo's and auto tune systems.



Obviously, the 346xp is much harder to improve much upon, than the 357xp was - but there is nothing new about that either!


----------



## Mange (Jan 20, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> It is a pity that AS member Swe#Kipp couldn't attend (he was invited), but the thread was is enjoyable reading anyway, until the last part (so far), after a well-known Husky hater turned up...... :msp_smile:


I hope they clean up a bit more in the thread.. 

It would have been nice to meet Kipp as well as Fredrik. It was sad to hear they could not attend. I was looking forward to meeting them. As for others attending it was a mix of people, not just pro's.
It was meant to be four from Finland, four from Sweden, four from Norway.

I translated some and put on CSCF so you can read a bit without Guurgle.
I can't post the hole link but it is not hard to find.

Not often i get a chance to sit and chat with product developers, especially ones in current projects.

I was kind of hoping you would have something to say regarding the thread and its topic other than a "yes" as a reply to a reply to grumpy forrest guy.

Surly you have something better to ask or say...


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 20, 2012)

Mange said:


> I hope they clean up a bit more in the thread..
> 
> It would have been nice to meet Kipp as well as Fredrik. It was sad to hear they could not attend. I was looking forward to meeting them. As for others attending it was a mix of people, not just pro's.
> It was meant to be four from Finland, four from Sweden, four from Norway.
> ...




Hi--

I agree with the sentiments on the forums and your sentiments that this is a big deal that husqvarna is actually meeting with end users in the development phase. I sure wish they would do something like that here in the US. 

Through AS we are lucky enough to have some dealers who make it easy at GTGs to try out models that have been released, which is something of a step in that direction, but nothing close to this. 

Did you get a sense of their priorities in designing the saws? Durability versus weight, etc? Are the guys doing this design work full of energy and zeal?


----------



## Mange (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, I got a feeling of what they were aiming for.

The changes, changed parts and new features is something they really put a lot of effort in.
I think they want this to be a better limbing saw that fits the modern forestry better with good handling etc.

There is not much Gyro in it compared to 560 that has quite a bit. This makes it easy to handle when shifting positions on the saw.
I think that was the general idea of this saw to make a good limbing saw in small wood. Thinning and limbing small wood up to 13"-20" If they got the engine to work just great!


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 20, 2012)

Mange said:


> .....
> 
> I was kind of hoping you would have something to say regarding the thread and its topic other than a "yes" as a reply to a reply to grumpy forrest guy.
> 
> Surly you have something better to ask or say...



I will be back there....:msp_wink:


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 31, 2012)

The 550xp/xpg is now on the Norwegian Husky web-site, and the 346xp/xpg is gone. I do not know yet if it is actually available at the dealers.....


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 31, 2012)

Man, thats weird just hearing the words "the 346 is gone'......oh well, ALL Hail the 550!!!!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TK (Jan 31, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Man, thats weird just hearing the words "the 346 is gone'......oh well, ALL Hail the 550!!!!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Ya and they better make sure it's available before they axe the 346 because that will DEFINITELY be an issue if there's nothing there to replace it!!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 31, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Man, thats weird just hearing the words "the 346 is gone'......oh well, ALL Hail the 550!!!!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:





TK said:


> Ya and they better make sure it's available before they axe the 346 because that will DEFINITELY be an issue if there's nothing there to replace it!!!!



Yep to both - but I suspect this means that they already have been making the 550 for a while......opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## TK (Jan 31, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Yep to both - but I suspect this means that they already have been making the 550 for a while......opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:



I want to see a 543xp myself....


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 31, 2012)

TK said:


> I want to see a 543xp myself....



It is on the Swedish site, but it also state that it will be availiable _fall 2012_. The specs and the looks are a bit disappointing, imo - and nothing about RevBoost....


----------



## ale (Jan 31, 2012)

Link to see the new stuff...

XP®-sågar för Proffs | Husqvarna motorsågar


----------



## aducomb (Jan 31, 2012)

Just wondering what are the heck are the black circles below the oil cap and above the gas cap? :msp_confused: I can't figure it out and am not sure if someone already knows.



mikefunaro said:


>


----------



## cheeves (Jan 31, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> It is on the Swedish site, but it also state that it will be availiable _fall 2012_. The specs and the looks are a bit disappointing, imo - and nothing about RevBoost....


Hopefully though Niko it could be like my old 44. If I remember the 44 was only listed as 2.7 HP. This was misleading because with it's incredible RPM's it would cut anything and fast. This could be just what I've been looking for for the better half.


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 31, 2012)

aducomb said:


> Just wondering what are the heck are the black circles below the oil cap and above the gas cap? :msp_confused: I can't figure it out and am not sure if someone already knows.



I'm inclined to believe that its some new sort of AV. Those two plugs are where AV springs normally are. Presumably there is just some greater integration of the springs into the case and then there's either a plug over them or this is some sort of hybrid spring/rubber AV.


----------



## TK (Feb 1, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> It is on the Swedish site, but it also state that it will be availiable _fall 2012_. The specs and the looks are a bit disappointing, imo - and nothing about RevBoost....



No I mean see in three dimensions, pick er up and put er down kinda see  The 550xp has my attention as well, but I think I want something even lighter. Just has to have bit better construction and power than a 435.... If I can give it a little muffler mod and have it running like a stock 353, maybe consider some port work to get the HP up just a hair higher, it would definitely be my go to over the 550xp just given the weight of it. I cut for fun, not for production or to get paid. I'll save the pounds over the power in the 543 vs. 550 arena. 



mikefunaro said:


> I'm inclined to believe that its some new sort of AV. Those two plugs are where AV springs normally are. Presumably there is just some greater integration of the springs into the case and then there's either a plug over them or this is some sort of hybrid spring/rubber AV.



That's also what I would say. It would be interesting to see if it's rubber or spring....


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 1, 2012)

aducomb said:


> Just wondering what are the heck are the black circles below the oil cap and above the gas cap? :msp_confused: I can't figure it out and am not sure if someone already knows.



It has been discussed earlier, but no real answer turned up......opcorn:

The power specs are the same as the MS241 and PS421 (higher than the 420), and it is a little lighter - but not a lot. At least it has an outboard clutch, so it should handle better, for those of us that care...:smile2:


----------



## aducomb (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks guys, the rubber/spring hybrid is interesting. What I really don't get is why Husky made the 550, 555, 560, and 562 look so sleek then they make the 543 look they way it does.

I know, I know.... I'm superficial


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 1, 2012)

aducomb said:


> Thanks guys, the rubber/spring hybrid is interesting. What I really don't get is why Husky made the 550, 555, 560, and 562 look so sleek then they make the 543 look they way it does.
> 
> I know, I know.... I'm superficial



Some of us even suggested that the design possibly have been done at the Redmax (Zenoah really) factory, the first time we saw a pic of it......


----------



## TK (Feb 1, 2012)

aducomb said:


> Thanks guys, the rubber/spring hybrid is interesting. What I really don't get is why Husky made the 550, 555, 560, and 562 look so sleek then they make the 543 look they way it does.
> 
> I know, I know.... I'm superficial



Some things can only be designed so small and function the way they're intended to. The size of a cylinder and it's cooling fins, the length of intake tract, size of carburetor and air filter media, volume of muffler, volume of crankcase, etc.... 

The 550/562 series look real low and long, whereas the 543 looks quite a bit shorter in length - which adds a bit of height to incorporate adequate fuel and oil tank size. If you wanted to refuel and refill oil every dozen cuts, I'm sure they could have made it similar to the larger series. The aim of this saw must be a real compact runner. 

Granted, this is only from looking at pictures, but in theory it's what I would do if I were designing these things. It's small, make it really good at performing small saw tasks. They have the larger saw market covered.


----------

